

How to Create Email Templates That Get More Clients - Croque
http://pandadesk.com/blog/2012/03/use-these-email-templates-and-get-more-clients-in-just-one-sitting/

======
NameNickHN
The tips about how to compose the message are worth a try but I really hate it
if businesses contact me with my name in the subject. I instantly classify
such e-mails as spam. There must be other ways to choose a subject line that
will attract the attention of the recipient.

~~~
Croque
I suppose it depends on the recipient. But it might also work if the subject
line can refer to something specific that the recipient has done recently
(like "Comments on your latest blog post re: Facebook marketing" or "Loved
your interview on Example.com"). As long as the body of the email is sincere
and relevant to what you put on the subject line.

